# Weird spot on dogs skin...



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 18, 2012)

I recently noticed a spot on my hounds skin that is round and fleshy/open looking. I am worried about her but I won't have the money to take her to the vet till tomorrow or the next day. I was going to get some antibiotic ointment and put it on the spot (which is like half an inch maybe less in diameter) but I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions. I can't tell if it's some sort of weird puncture wound maybe from the springs under my bed where she hangs out sometimes or if was a spider bite. She's acting completely normal but of course I will still freak out. Any suggestions are appreciated, and no rude comments please she is going to the vet ASAP but I just wanted to see if there was anything I could do to sooth the wound/mark until then. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 18, 2012)

hahhaaaaaa! No rude comments? For you? Have you read your posts?
Do you have a picture of your doggie's wound?


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 18, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> hahhaaaaaa! No rude comments? For you? Have you read your posts?
> Do you have a picture of your doggie's wound?



No I just mean about people saying in neglecting her and stuff. People can be rude about anything else  I will get a picture of it.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah I actually can't post a photo from my phone


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure that since you'll be getting her to the vet in a day or two and are using antibiotics that you are already doing the best you can. Maybe if you can get her to the vet today the vet can bill you and you can pay later? That's the best I have to offer. That and keep her away from Mr. Disgustin.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 18, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'm sure that since you'll be getting her to the vet in a day or two and are using antibiotics that you are already doing the best you can. Maybe if you can get her to the vet today the vet can bill you and you can pay later? That's the best I have to offer. That and keep her away from Mr. Disgustin.



Yeah I tried to see if the vets would bill me or do payment plans already of course. Not around here haha. But yeah I just really wanted to see what else anyone has done when small wounds appear on their dogs etc. thanks though


----------



## SereneFreedom (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey, i'm a canine major from my high school where i've learned a lot about dogs and wounds from grooming and everything. It could be a hot spot, something that is itchy and she keeps licking it till it bleeds. Or it could be a bite. 
My recommendation is to NOT use any medication or ointments until you are sure of what it is. You don't want to make it worse. If it doesn't seem to bother her then i would leave it until you see the vet. 
You could even just call the vet and describe it to them and they may be able to help you without billing you. But of course they will probably want to see your dog before diagnosing it. 
Hope i helped!


----------



## Nugrow Wilson (Jun 18, 2012)

It might be from a tick that has finished feeding and let go of the skin, my dog had a similar sounding sore that was not really bothering him, I watched him for any signs of fatigue, lack of appitite, or not drinking h20, just look for abnormal behavior, if your dog is acting normal just give it some time and see if it starts to heal, I used an antibiotic cream and it started healing and about a week it was gone.. hope that info helps, from an avid dog lover..


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate in input!


----------



## Nugrow Wilson (Jun 18, 2012)

And if it was a spider or snake bite it would really hurt ur pup eventually, u would notice swelling limping and overall a sick state of being its prolly just a small wound that will heal itself, dogs are damn tough just keep ur buddie under close watch and give em lots of love..


----------



## smellsea (Jun 18, 2012)

sounds like a hot spot. shave around the infected area if she has long hair so it doesnt get caught, itch her and then take longer to heal. they sell this "sulfur" stuff at walwheezy. it comes in a small yellow bottle, it's the generic version of what they will most likely give you at the vet. if you're that worried just wait, if you're that strapped for cash try the sulfur. hot spots tend to get bad fast, scold her every time she bits/scratches at it.


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Jun 18, 2012)

Try an E-collar if she's chewing on it....you can make one cheap


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 18, 2012)

rubbing alcohol is my cure-all potion for anything external and icky.......


----------



## ped (Jun 18, 2012)

I think hotspot too. I use hemoroid ointment or witchhazel, hydrocortizone and antibiotic ointment. Which is basically the same thing.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I'm going to check her out soon after being at work since like 4 tonight and see how she is doing. Thanks for all the helpfulness!!  lots of good info on here!


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dirtbaguette said:


> Try an E-collar if she's chewing on it....you can make one cheap



What is an e-collar? I guess I could just google it haha..


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Jun 19, 2012)

The dreaded "cone".....it's short for Elizabethan collar


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 20, 2012)

Ohhhh okay. Hahah. I thought that was possibly it but was confused.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 20, 2012)

A follow-up to this thread would be great. (what worked, what didn't and what the vet said) I will probably be dealing with this later on down the line since my dog's dad gets hotspots sometimes and his grandfather had such bad allergies that he eventually got put to sleep for it.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuck, I just noticed one on Big Foot. Gnawed up spot. I think dogs can get poison ivy now.. Cause he has small bumps of over his sides and belly.. 
Gonna call the vet and start a poison ivy dog thread if what suspicion is correct.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, the phone lady said she didn't think they could.. I don't know.. Im gonna use the google
button on the Internet machine I guess.. She did say that a lot of dogs were having allergies right now and that could have something to do with it.

But yeah.. He has a raw spot.

UPDATE: according to petwave.com dogmas can get posing ivy and describes exactly what he looks like right now..

Thanks phone bitch


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't forget to take the elizabethan collar off every now and then so your dog can lick its butt. You know nothing bothers a dog more than booty/breath smell not matching.

haha. That was just to piss off AJ.

Hope your puppies recover soon.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 20, 2012)

Pheonix said:


> A follow-up to this thread would be great. (what worked, what didn't and what the vet said) I will probably be dealing with this later on down the line since my dog's dad gets hotspots sometimes and his grandfather had such bad allergies that he eventually got put to sleep for it.



I will definitely follow up. I bought witch hazel today and I'm going to clean her up and do a few things and see how it looks later tonight/tomorrow and I will update. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 20, 2012)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Well, the phone lady said she didn't think they could.. I don't know.. Im gonna use the google
> button on the Internet machine I guess.. She did say that a lot of dogs were having allergies right now and that could have something to do with it.
> 
> But yeah.. He has a raw spot.
> ...



Those motherfuckers are not only idiots but they just want you to come down and blow money on anything and everythig possible.


----------



## Shakou (Jun 20, 2012)

What kind of food does your dog have? It might be the beginning of a food allergy.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I've been feeding her purina for six months now so I don't think it is that. But good thinking.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 25, 2012)

So I just wanted to make a brief update. Violet is doing fine, one of the spots has gotten smaller, and the other has gotten a little better. I have done a couple of different things:

At first I cleaned The spots like twice a day with antibacterial soap and I noticed it was having a hard time scabbing so I left it alone, however I did put some neosporin on them which seemed to be helping. Then the next day cleaned with witch hazel, let it dry out, then put a tiny bit of neo on it. I believe the only reason she's having trouble healing is because she is scratching when I'm not home. So, what I've found is to clean it every other day and apply neosporin every other day, seems to be working the best. She would probably have been well done and healed if she wasn't scratching. Thanks for all the input again!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 25, 2012)

Great to hear your doggie is coming along well. All too often people get on here, worried about some growth on their penis or whatever, get tons of advice and then never hear from them again.

I <3 happy endings

So, how's bigfoot?


----------



## ahnnnnaaaaaa (Jun 25, 2012)

hey if its a fungus like ring worm or something you can use Tinactin foot spray. works goooood. our dog got some spots on his belly i used that and it was gone after a week.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 26, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Great to hear your doggie is coming along well. All too often people get on here, worried about some growth on their penis or whatever, get tons of advice and then never hear from them again.
> 
> I <3 happy endings
> 
> So, how's bigfoot?



Hahahah thanks. I think big foot is doing better but you'd have to ask Dustin. He needs to post an update about that.


----------



## Mountain (Jun 26, 2012)

Tr


ayyyjayyy said:


> I recently noticed a spot on my hounds skin that is round and fleshy/open looking. I am worried about her but I won't have the money to take her to the vet till tomorrow or the next day. I was going to get some antibiotic ointment and put it on the spot (which is like half an inch maybe less in diameter) but I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions. I can't tell if it's some sort of weird puncture wound maybe from the springs under my bed where she hangs out sometimes or if was a spider bite. She's acting completely normal but of course I will still freak out. Any suggestions are appreciated, and no rude comments please she is going to the vet ASAP but I just wanted to see if there was anything I could do to sooth the wound/mark until then.
> 
> Thanks!


Try a warm cloth or tea bag to see if it comes to a head...if it does its prolly a spider bite...hope the pooch gets better...good luck!!!


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 4, 2012)

smellsea said:


> sounds like a hot spot. shave around the infected area if she has long hair so it doesnt get caught, itch her and then take longer to heal. they sell this "sulfur" stuff at walwheezy. it comes in a small yellow bottle, it's the generic version of what they will most likely give you at the vet. if you're that worried just wait, if you're that strapped for cash try the sulfur. hot spots tend to get bad fast, scold her every time she bits/scratches at it.



Is this sulfur stuff in the pet section at Wally? I'm going to have to try it...


----------



## Earth (Jul 4, 2012)

ok, I'm un-able to read much here because everytime Matt updates this site, my old machine has a harder and harder time opening this up, so I guess this is my last comment here; anyhoo - I don't know what kind of dog you have or what you are doing with it but my Agrentine Dogo has no hair on her belly which means she is very suseptible to things like belly rash'es, etc.... as we are always in the woods, going swimming in the river - things like that - and what I find helps best is a little common sense: rinse your dog offf after play with a good source of fresh water, and use aloe vera if she/he gets a rash, as since i've been doing so - all our problems with poison oak, ivy, stuff in the water - has been completely solved. Hope this helps..........


----------

